

App Suey Is Trying to Acquire Its Way to 1% of the App Store - jasonwilk
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/18/app-suey-is-buying-up-mobile-small-businesses-with-goal-of-owning-1-of-apps-on-itunes/

======
jasonwilk
Notable commment: "“An app developer earning $5,000 bucks a month as an
example might be thrilled to get a check for 50K"

Assuming a small app developer doesn't have many expenses, this amounts to a
1-2x ebitda price. Seems like a bad deal.

